
You shouldn’t record Clubhouse calls - dsr12
https://prestonbyrne.com/2020/07/02/you-really-shouldnt-record-clubhouse-calls/
======
bradknowles
I’m sorry, these guys want guaranteed privacy for all their secret underground
calls that they have with other CEOs so that can plot against politicians and
others with impunity, and yet these same companies are actively working to
remove any privacy that normal citizens have?

I don’t think I have any pity for them.

------
Barrin92
>These laws exist to promote free thought. They punish those who seek to pry
into our most private spaces and turn America into a place like East Germany.

If you're going to argue that journalists blowing the whistle on the private
conversations of the ultra-rich and powerful _about how to reign in
journalism_ with the Stasi, that's a great recipe for getting people sold on
the idea that privacy itself is a tool used by the powerful to escape
scrutiny.

It reminds me of that bit in the Silicon valley TV show
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5zQpN28xa4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5zQpN28xa4))

